# Mr. Nibbles II Saying Hello ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is my BIG Muscovy Duck Drake, Mr. Nibbles II saying HELLO!

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

He's huge! Does he bite?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

What a great duck


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

For you people who have not been lucky enough to see a full grown Muscovy drake, they are HUGE
Daryl


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my  Well, a hearty "hello" to Mr. Nibbles II too! Kewl shot Terry.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

He is just beautiful! Reminds me of growing up on the farm, we raised muscovy ducks. I always loved the females they are so petite and pretty.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*HELLO, MR. NIBBLES!!

VERY NICE TO MEET YOU!! YOU SURE ARE A HANDSOME FELLA!!

SENDING LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES* 

_Shi and the gang_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

His Nibs thanks you all for your hellos! He doesn't actually bite (ducks don't have teeth), but he ain't named Mr. Nibbles for nothin'!  He loves to nibble on just about any body part or piece of clothing that he can get his beak on. He does it as a sign of affection and to get my attention rather than aggression, but his nibbles can and do leave some pretty impressive bruises at times.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handsome mask, great coloring, and impressive talons you've got there!!! How much does he weigh?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> What a handsome mask, great coloring, and impressive talons you've got there!!! How much does he weigh?


His Nibs probably weighs in at about 12 pounds ..

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what a handsome mr nibbs....he sounds fun....wondering....do you eat the duck's eggs?...I have heard of people eating the eggs but I have never tried one...


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

He's just gorgeous Terry, and I love his name...so cute!!

Lindi


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

He is impressive looking guy.... Is there anywhere Ms Niblles for him, or is he by him self ??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

corvid said:


> He is impressive looking guy.... Is there anywhere Ms Niblles for him, or is he by him self ??


Sadly, Mr. Nibbles does not know he is a duck and is extremely aggressive with other ducks and even geese. Thus, there is no lady duck in his life. I am his significant other. He was already an adult and had his aggression problem when I got him. I suspect he got dumped because of his "personality". 

Terry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

I bet you are doing extremely well as a lady duck over there...LOL

He looks very happy and in charge. Best wishes for Mr. Nibbles


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

corvid said:


> I bet you are doing extremely well as a lady duck over there...LOL...


 Terry wears many hats/bills.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, folks! It's nice that people "understand" about the special relationship Mr. Nibbles and I have. 

Terry

PS: No, I don't eat duck eggs or use them in cooking or baking though I understand they are terrific when used in baked goods. I hard boil the duck and geese eggs and put them out for the crows and any other birdy that will eat them. The extra pigeon and dove eggs are also hard boiled and fed to the crows and others.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, I most certainly understand about you and Mr. Nibbles, Terry!!  

Especially since MY significant "other" is feathered too, even tho quite a bit smaller than Mr. Nibbles! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------

